# Sustitución de termostato analógico



## jmoraf (Sep 18, 2020)

Buenos días.

Tengo una caldera de gas controlada por un termostato analógico (2 hilos). Pretendo instalar un termostato digital por sus beneficios (programable, wifi..).

He mirado el manual de la caldera y el símbolo que aparece ahí es un varistor (138, como una resistencia variable):



Entiendo que el termostato analógico funciona como relé NC (normalmente cerrado, deja pasar corriente), y cuando se llega a la temperatura superior, entonces el circuito queda abierto (no circula corriente) y la caldera se para.

He mirado termostatos electrónicos tipo bht-002-gc






Entiendo que necesito el modelo de termostato GC (especificado como para caldera de gas), que tiene un símbolo (entre 1 y 2) parecido a la función que creo que hace el punto 138 del esquema de la caldera (relé).

La duda me ha surgido cuando he mirado con voltímetro el analógico: salen 60 VA (con circuito cerrado), lo cual me parece mucho para un circuito que debería ser de control. A lo mejor por eso la advertencia (quitar el puente).

¿El modelo GC es el adecuado?

Gracias.


----------



## Javitron (Sep 23, 2020)

quieres decir que el 138 es el termostato analogico?
podrias mostrar la leyenda de ese esquema


----------



## jmoraf (Sep 23, 2020)

he encontrado la leyenda:





hay un trozo más, a la derecha del 20:






hay un esquema con "conexiones", el 72 es un "termostato de ambiente (no suministrado)" y el 138 es el "sensor" que había visto.. así que resulta que hay 2, vaya lio:





otra parte:





volviendo a mirar el texto me cuadra más con el 72.. pero de todas maneras sigue siendo mucho potencial para un circuito de control.. no se si el termostato analógico necesita tanto para funcionar..

desconecto alimentación, dejo los cables y cambio el termostato.. y de los termostatos digitales: en el GC no hay potencial, es un relé.. es que el que encaja mejor


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 25, 2020)

Buenas, está claro que si lo que quieres hacer es poner la típica cajita con rueda de ajuste de temperatura ambiente, que en este caso sería con botones y display, la conexión sería en las bornas 1 y 2 que corresponden al "componente" 72 (139). 
Esas unidades lo que hacen es cortar (de ahí el símbolo de interruptor) cuando se llega a la temperatura ajustada/programada y volver a conectar cuando baja dicha temperatura. 



jmoraf dijo:


> pero de todas maneras sigue siendo mucho potencial para un circuito de control..


El último que vi la tensión que manejaba eran prácticamente los 220V. 
Eso sí, al ser un módulo independiente necesita alimentación externa, la que se especifique en el manual de dicho módulo.


----------



## jmoraf (Sep 26, 2020)

Ya lo he cambiado: modelo GC, y va conectado entre 1 y 2 (el nuevo lleva alimentación externa). Funciona bien.

Gracias.


----------



## JAVICA6 (Mar 12, 2022)

Me pasa algo parecido, paso a desarrollar.
Vivo en una comunidad de vecinos con calefacción central, tenia un termostato normalito de esos de ruleta, que cambié por un programador electrónico semanal (también normalito), ha este van conectados dos hilos que salen de la pared fase y neutro (220V), me imagino que gobiernan una electroválvula. Los problemas vienen cuando quiero poner termostato wifi, concretamente este mod:





Creo que he intentado todo y no consigo que funcione. Para no duplicar la fase utilizo la que me llega de la electroválvula y la conecto a L (1), instalo un nuevo neutro de la caja de hallado y lo conecto en N(2) y el neutro que viene de la electroválvula lo conecto en NO(5).
Creo que esta bien, ¿será qué este no es compatible con la instalación existente?.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 12, 2022)

Si de la pared salen dos hilos deberían de ser fase y vuelta de fase que gobierna algo al otro lado. Esos hilos van, supongo a NO y N1
L y N van a la alimentación de fase y neutro respectivamente de tu casa.
Lo de N1 no lo tengo claro, me imagino que es el común de NO y NC aunque me resulta confuso, verifica el manual a ver que dice.
L es L y N es N, eso si está claro, la fase y el neutro de alimentación directa de un enchufe de tu casa.

Y si no es eso, es que es otra cosa. Publica el manual de instalación.


----------



## JAVICA6 (Mar 12, 2022)

Creo que N y N1 estan puenteados internamente, y NO es normalmente open y NC es normalmente cerrado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 12, 2022)

JAVICA6 dijo:


> Para no duplicar la fase utilizo la que me llega de la electroválvula y la conecto a L (1),



Prueba Línea y neutro del enchufe a L y N.

Luego el vivo "de la pared" a NO y el "neutro de la pared" a N1.

Si funcionara "al revés" se cambiará de NO a NC


----------



## Scooter (Mar 12, 2022)

JAVICA6 dijo:


> Creo que N y N1 estan puenteados internamente, y NO es normalmente open y NC es normalmente cerrado.


Sería lo lógico, por eso se llaman N los dos.
Pero vamos a mi lo de cortar neutros me chirría mucho. Será así.

Entonces ¿El termostato original tenía neutro tomado de casa, solo era un bimetal que unia esos dos cables?
No acabo de entender esa instalación


----------



## JAVICA6 (Mar 15, 2022)

Esa instalación a tenido dos termostatos que funcionaban a la perfección, un bimetal que unía esos dos cables y un programador electrónico que hacia lo mismo al llegar a temperatura de demanda. He querido cambiar para gobernarlo a través de una APP en smartphone.
Estoy empezando a pensar que este termostato está mal.
De los termostatos que indica "JMORAF", ¿Cuál sería adecuado para esta instalación?, recordando que los cales de gobierno llevan 220V.
El manual que solicitabas Scooter.


----------



## unmonje (Mar 15, 2022)

JAVICA6 dijo:


> Me pasa algo parecido, paso a desarrollar.
> Vivo en una comunidad de vecinos con calefacción central, tenia un termostato normalito de esos de ruleta, que cambié por un programador electrónico semanal (también normalito), ha este van conectados dos hilos que salen de la pared fase y neutro (220V), me imagino que gobiernan una electroválvula. Los problemas vienen cuando quiero poner termostato wifi, concretamente este mod:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JAVICA6 (Mar 15, 2022)

Si entiendo bien el esquema. Utilizar los dos cables también para alimentación del termostato y pontear todos los neutros.


----------

